# Cozy Items



## oakley_the_hedgie (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering about cozy items - I already have a tunnel and a cozy sack but I would like to have more... 
Are there any people that you have bought cozy items from that you highly recommend? 
* I would like to buy from people that are located in the US because of the extra fee with customs *

Thanks!!


----------



## Kayalu (Jul 28, 2013)

I know this is a little similar to a cozy sack but I've already bought a fleece bonding bag and I can already tell I'm going to love it! I can just prop it on my lap and let my future hedgie just snuggle up in it or since it's a bag you can throw it over your shoulder and hold it upright in your hands and walk around if you need to so it's like a small, portable, cozy carrier! That's my suggestion of another great cozy item


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

The list of rat-toy diy ideas of Squidoo has some great cozy toys that can be adopted for hedgehogs. Obviously, the ladders don't make sense, and the various hanging-things would actually need to be on the ground instead.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's an awesome page! I'm bookmarking that...future reference for rats, ferrets, hedgehogs...whatever. I have a friend that would be interested too, heh. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

When i first got Juliet, i didn't have much time to get a bunch of stuff, so i just picked up one of the igloos at the pet store, but it was soon to small for her and and she didnt like that it was not dark and so i went on a hunt to find something else, and i came across a esty shop that makes them, http://www.etsy.com/listing/130697492/small-soft-and-cozy-critter-cave-house?ref=shop_home_active 
I got one for Juliet, and they are perfect! handmade, and VERY well put together and all washable with a sturdy foam inside that keeps them warm and easy to clean. There is always new stuff in her shop with different fabrics for girl or boys or other types of hideouts. but i really recommend them, it was a lot bigger then i thought, perfect size for them, and WELL worth the money


----------



## HedgieloveHershey (Apr 15, 2020)

Lilysmommy said:


> That's an awesome page! I'm bookmarking that...future reference for rats, ferrets, hedgehogs...whatever. I have a friend that would be interested too, heh. Thanks for sharing!


Same!!! This is an awesome page, thanks so much!!:grin:


----------

